

Sigil - known
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sigil_(computer_programming)

======
jacobscott
What's with the rash of people posting links to wikipedia without context? Is
this some research experiment (if so, please tell your human subject oversight
board that you're pissing people off)?

